# Feeling overwhelmed



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi I have always wanted a child so why do I have a nervous feeling in my tummy 24/7, I can't sleep and I keep getting emotional. I do have to say it's ridiculously early days and I know I need to bed in but does this feeling lift? I know you will laugh but this is only day 2/3.   


She is adorable but keeps asking for FC and it's breaking my heart.    She is nearly three years old.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh bless you    its common to feel overwhelmed with it all when they first come home..and on top of intros which are exhausting emotionally..
absolutely get some rest, early nights and more early nights..and accept any help offered, dinners, shopping.. whatever..call in your support network..
look after yourself..hopefully it'll all feel a bit calmer soon..
kj


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Angel_lass 

I too felt totally ATF the first few weeks of placement, never mind the first few days. It's a perfectly normal reaction following emotionally charged intros and the reality of placement. As keemjay has said try to be good to yourself if you can. Please don't beat yourself up for feeling this way, it's really common and actually pretty normal in adoption. It does get better and easier, I promise.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Huge hugs to you angel. Our first few weeks were a total blur. I literally didn't know what day of the week it was. People said that dh and I looked like we had been hit by a truck!  Nothing had prepared me for the over whelming change to our lives. I was a nervous wreck, I too had trouble sleeping and that feeling in your pit of your stomach is just awful. But I promise you it's is all normal (well at least I hope it is!!!) and it doesn't last forever. I can't exactly remember when it went but I remember thinking "wow - I really enjoyed a whole day"
The one thing that helped me through was planning everything like a military operation so I felt I had some control again. I plannned things on an hour by hour basis and didnt think past that. i prepared everything i could - and didnt seat the small stuff., so what if the washing isnt done - a routine will come soon. I think in the beginning I felt very nervous about 'getting it right' but that feeling dicipates a little as you become more confident - and that takes time. 
Lastly nothing prepared me for the grief our wee man felt and that was a killer. Like you say it is a total heart breaker. He had a cry that came from the pit of his belly. I know it sounds dramatic but he was like a wounded animal and we were unable to comfort him. All we could do was be there for him - even when he didn't want us - and slowly he began to heal.  I know your treasure is a little older and I'm sure there will be some one along with some advice for you.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be kind to yourself angel. It is tough, very tough but know we are all here for you and understand excatly what you are going through. (((()))))))


----------

